# Can I use Propane in place of LPG to run my water heater



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

My vacant home has a gas (LPG?) water heater but the gas and all electricity is turned off.

However, I will be there working on the house for a few weeks and want to use the water heater for showers. (I have power)

Can I connect a 20LB propane tank to this water heater safely?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You can if you use a 2 stage regulator at the tank. Don't use a single stage like a gas grill uses.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Make sure the tank is rated for propane use. Don't guess. Did the house originally have propane tank or a natural gas meter?


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

Propane and LPG both mean exactly the same thing, so you should be good there (as long as the house really was piped for propane) . As rjniles said, make sure your propane tank regulator is a "low pressure" regulator. Your water heater most likely requires an inlet pressure of between 8-14" W.C.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

I added a photo of the valve that is on the water heater now to the first post.
It looks to me like I have to remove the steel pipe, then make an adapter to go from the regulator (that I will install inline right after the propane tank) to what looks like 1 inch steel pipe inlet. (I guess it could be 3/4 ?)

So I will have.....
20LB Propane tank.....to.....Regulator.....to....connecting hose......to.....male adapter.....to Water Heater Valve Assembly

Is that correct?

Would this be a proper regulator?
https://www.amazon.com/Flame-King-H...r&qid=1645902215&sprefix=2+sta,aps,704&sr=8-4










And don't I need to also get a pressure gauge ?


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, that one should do the trick. A gauge for the tank might be handy, just to know approx how much propane is left inside of it, but it's not necessary. Also, a manometer with the proper fittings _should_ be used to check and adjust the pressure if necessary, but it appears that the regulator that you picked out might be non-adjustable, so not sure there's much you could do with it anyways.

I do want to point out that using a propane tank indoors can be dangerous, especially near something like a water heater that has it's burners down low. If you do this, I would highly recommend stretching the hose out to keep the tank as far away from the water heater as you can. If you can get a hose long enough to allow for the tank to be outside of a window or something, that would be even better. Either way, please be sure to do all you can to make sure there are no leaks. A spray bottle filled with water and a little bit of dish soap can be used to spray down the regulator and hose and fittings when you are done, to help you check for leaks.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought the two different gases required different jets.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Yes, I thought orifice was gas specific?


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

bfrabel said:


> Yes, that one should do the trick. A gauge for the tank might be handy, just to know approx how much propane is left inside of it, but it's not necessary. Also, a manometer with the proper fittings _should_ be used to check and adjust the pressure if necessary, but it appears that the regulator that you picked out might be non-adjustable, so not sure there's much you could do with it anyways.
> 
> I do want to point out that using a propane tank indoors can be dangerous, especially near something like a water heater that has it's burners down low. If you do this, I would highly recommend stretching the hose out to keep the tank as far away from the water heater as you can. If you can get a hose long enough to allow for the tank to be outside of a window or something, that would be even better. Either way, please be sure to do all you can to make sure there are no leaks. A spray bottle filled with water and a little bit of dish soap can be used to spray down the regulator and hose and fittings when you are done, to help you check for leaks.


Thank you.
Your safety advice is heeded.
This setup would be such that it would be turned on for about an hour then off for 6 hours.
The ONLY purpose of this is to heat water for a shower twice a day. I estimate it will take an hour to heat the water in the Water Heater's tank up to about 105F and then it will slowly drop once the gas valve is off but "should" remain around 95F - 100F for 6 hours (or so).

I do not plan to ever leave the Propane tank valve open or the pilot lit overnight. 
I also have a capable propane and LPG gas leak detector that I will install on the ground near the base of the water heater just for extra measure.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

rusty baker said:


> I thought the two different gases required different jets.


I do hope this is not the case. That would complicate things.
If it does, I may have to instead look into an alternate means of getting warm water for showers.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you (or the previous owner) were paying a gas bill and the gas has been turned off, it is most likely a NG (Natural Gas) heater. 
If you had LPG, you would either have a huge tank in the yard, or a connection point for 1 or more larger tanks. (100lb size, especially if there are other gas appliances)

Per cubic ft of gas, LPG burns over twice as hot (btu wise) as NG. That’s why burner orifaces are changed when you convert stoves and other appliances.

I would be recommend not attempting to use LPG in that older hot water heater if it is NG as I suspect. You might use up all of the remaining life it has.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

As mentioned above, check the manufacturer's instructions.

I moved from a house with natural gas to a house with propane.

I had to change the orfice in the gas regulator on a stove, a dryer and a space heater.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The label on the water heater will say whether it is LPG (propane) or natural gas.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The best answer is maybe.
Other than the dangers, a small tank will quickly lose pressure as it gets emptied, and may not allow the burner to work at optimum level to heat the water.
If you are going to be there a coulee weeks, get a 100# tank and set it outside with a length of copper to the heater.
Much safer and much less likely to run out of fuel and thereby hot water.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

rjniles said:


> The label on the water heater will say whether it is LPG (propane) or natural gas.


Unless someone converted it and didn't mark it accordingly.
He needs to look around for a gas meter or/and a tank to verify *exactly* what the house supply was.
But either way, the heater can be converted to one or the other by the gas supplier.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

LPG is propane. Liquid Propane Gas. The heater is already setup to run on propane.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok I checked......it was NATURAL GAS. Not LPG. Sorry.

Seems the task (as mentioned above) is to change the jetting for Propane, which has twice the BTU's.



Oso954 said:


> If you (or the previous owner) were paying a gas bill and the gas has been turned off, it is most likely a NG (Natural Gas) heater.
> If you had LPG, you would either have a huge tank in the yard, or a connection point for 1 or more larger tanks. (100lb size, especially if there are other gas appliances)
> 
> Per cubic ft of gas, LPG burns over twice as hot (btu wise) as NG. That’s why burner orifaces are changed when you convert stoves and other appliances.
> ...


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Moammopls said:


> Ok I checked......it was NATURAL GAS. Not LPG. Sorry.
> 
> Seems the task (as mentioned above) is to change the jetting for Propane, which has twice the BTU's.


You also must deal with the regulator. Some regulators are convertible but some are fixed and must be replaced. You would be better served getting the gas service turned on.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

rjniles said:


> You also must deal with the regulator. Some regulators are convertible but some are fixed and must be replaced. You would be better served getting the gas service turned on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


The vacant house has no electricity, no running water and no gas service. It also has no certificate of occupancy and is probably $40,000 from being made ready for one.
AFAIK, you cannot have the utilities turned on a vacant property with no CO.

All kinds of inspections must be done and ok'd by the city. That isn't gonna happen for at least a year.
Meanwhile, during reconstruction (which I am doing myself) , I will be living in the house for months at a time.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

This appears to be the Control Unit.....


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Moammopls said:


> The vacant house has no electricity, no running water and no gas service.


If it has no running water what is the point of getting the water heater running?


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

joed said:


> If it has no running water what is the point of getting the water heater running?


The water service is disconnected.
I bring my own water supply and pressure system with me.
Just as I bring my own Propane etc with me.

I have 50 - 100 gallons available for my use.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

joed said:


> LPG is propane. Liquid Propane Gas. The heater is already setup to run on propane.


Liquified petroleum gas


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Moammopls said:


> Ok I checked......it was NATURAL GAS. Not LPG. Sorry.
> 
> Seems the task (as mentioned above) is to change the jetting for Propane, which has twice the BTU's.


It's barely going to be worth it, since you need to change it back when you get gas service setup again. You need to get the right kit certified for that heater, which can be a bit of a pain find for older heaters.

Around here, You can get utilities to any building you want. There doesn't need to be occupancy, just the appropriate building permits if any are outstanding. Occupancy comes after, if it's even needed. You don't need occupancy for a shed or garage, etc.

Call up the utilities and ask them. Since it's a pre-existing building that previously had service it should be fairly easy.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Is it so hard to call the utility and have them start service again?

Way easier and cheaper than the path you are considering


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

SW Dweller said:


> Is it so hard to call the utility and have them start service again?
> 
> Way easier and cheaper than the path you are considering


"Normally", probably.
However, there are a number of circumstances in this case that preclude that.
For one, I live 1000 miles from the property in question.
For example, having gas service when noone is around could be asking for trouble.

I may have mentioned those circumstances in this thread.
If not, sometimes what seems the "easiest and most obvious", is not quite so when fully understood.

I have no reason to want to make this any more difficult than it is.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about having gas when no one is there. If you are worried about it you can bring a crecent wrench with you and turn on the gas at the meter when you get there, and turn it off again when you leave. Or just turn the control on the water heater to "pilot" or "vacation mode" or whatever and let it keep burning.

Now that we know that your house is set up for natural gas, I agree that rigging up a bbq grill tank isn't the answer.


----------



## Norplan1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Moammopls said:


> Ok I checked......it was NATURAL GAS. Not LPG. Sorry.
> 
> Seems the task (as mentioned above) is to change the jetting for Propane, which has twice the BTU's.


Exactly.... Good Luck


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

bfrabel said:


> I wouldn't worry about having gas when no one is there. If you are worried about it you can bring a crecent wrench with you and turn on the gas at the meter when you get there, and turn it off again when you leave. Or just turn the control on the water heater to "pilot" or "vacation mode" or whatever and let it keep burning.
> 
> Now that we know that your house is set up for natural gas, I agree that rigging up a bbq grill tank isn't the answer.


And that is fine.
That was the point of the thread.
To figure out if it was feasible.

Perhaps it's not.

Really appreciate all the feedback and information. Thanks to all!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Moammopls said:


> And that is fine.
> That was the point of the thread.
> To figure out if it was feasible.
> 
> ...


Do you have the model number of the heater?


----------



## PeteMag (Oct 15, 2019)

How about installing a point of use electric water heater. You could probably get by with a 110 unit for what your wanting. Just a thought.


----------



## DIY_user (Nov 29, 2006)

*5400W Electric Shower Head Heater Instant Hot Water Heater Tankless Pool Cabin Bath with Wall Mounted Support/Tube Pipe Three Temperature (Shower Head + Pipe with Bracket)*









5400W Electric Shower Head Heater Instant Hot Water Heater Tankless Pool Cabin Bath with Wall Mounted Support/Tube Pipe Three Temperature (Shower Head + Pipe with Bracket), Water Heaters - Amazon Canada


5400W Electric Shower Head Heater Instant Hot Water Heater Tankless Pool Cabin Bath with Wall Mounted Support/Tube Pipe Three Temperature (Shower Head + Pipe with Bracket) in Water Heaters.



www.amazon.ca




Can this be a safer and easier solution ?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

PeteMag said:


> How about installing a point of use electric water heater. You could probably get by with a 110 unit for what your wanting. Just a thought.





DIY_user said:


> *5400W Electric Shower Head Heater Instant Hot Water Heater Tankless Pool Cabin Bath with Wall Mounted Support/Tube Pipe Three Temperature (Shower Head + Pipe with Bracket)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has no electricity. That's going to be a decent sized generator, which only equates to 0.43 gpm in a cold climate. Maybe 0.6 gpm with 55°f incoming water. Most "water saving" shower heads are 2.5gpm.


----------



## bleech1 (Sep 13, 2018)

You were planning to live there for months with no electricity while working on the house? $40,000 of needed repairs with no power tools? Maybe you are going to run a generator all day? I would think you could have the power turned on by the utility company pretty easily.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

DIY_user said:


> *5400W Electric Shower Head Heater Instant Hot Water Heater Tankless Pool Cabin Bath with Wall Mounted Support/Tube Pipe Three Temperature (Shower Head + Pipe with Bracket)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they even legal here? I have heard of them in Europe, etc. 5400W @110v would require a 50 amps supply. Besides, read the comments.


----------



## JVincenzes (Dec 29, 2021)

bfrabel said:


> I do want to point out that using a propane tank indoors can be dangerous, especially near something like a water heater that has it's burners down low. If you do this, I would highly recommend stretching the hose out to keep the tank as far away from the water heater as you can. If you can get a hose long enough to allow for the tank to be outside of a window or something, that would be even better. Either way, please be sure to do all you can to make sure there are no leaks. A spray bottle filled with water and a little bit of dish soap can be used to spray down the regulator and hose and fittings when you are done, to help you check for leaks.



As brfabel noted, using a propane tank indoors can be dangerous.

A lot of areas do not allow any size tank of propane, with the exception of propane tanks used for soldering/sweating pipes, in a residential structure. If a code enforcement office/inspector would pop in for a visit, this could be considered a violation of fire and safety codes and result in a possible fine even though the building is under construction/renovation.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You will probably need a 100 lb. propane tank because the water heater will probably draw enough propane to freeze a 20 lb tank. If not right away, as the tank is used the propane level will drop to where there is not enough volume to prevent freezing. If your tank is NG, manufacturers usually have conversion kits available. I would buy a small 19 gallon electric water heater, hook it up, and run it on a generator. That size tank will heat in less than an hour, is run on 120v, and will give you a decent shower. I have one at my farm and we have hot water in less than an hour and 2 showers 15 minutes apart are no problem.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> You will probably need a 100 lb. propane tank because the water heater will probably draw enough propane to freeze a 20 lb tank. If not right away, as the tank is used the propane level will drop to where there is not enough volume to prevent freezing. If your tank is NG, manufacturers usually have conversion kits available. I would buy a small 19 gallon electric water heater, hook it up, and run it on a generator. That size tank will heat in less than an hour, is run on 120v, and will give you a decent shower. I have one at my farm and we have hot water in less than an hour and 2 showers 15 minutes apart are no problem.


A 20lbs tank will handle 40,000 but easily, at least as long as it's above ¼ full. A BBQ cab be well over 100,000 btu and run for just as long.


----------



## readydave8 (Nov 30, 2009)

May more comfortable and simpler to buy used camper and have temp utilities hooked to it


----------



## triumphcnc1 (11 mo ago)

Years ago I was working on a house in the mountains that had a propane water heater in the basement. I needed to light it but apparently there was air in the line or I was just stupid. When it didn't light right away, I pressed the light button for a while, which lets gas get to the pilot light. I don't think I held it open terribly long and I had let it stand for a couple minutes before trying to light it again.
Long story short.....I lost my eyebrows and mustache. BE CAREFUL with propane. It is heavier than air and can sit in a low spot indefinitely.

Hopefully yours has an electronic igniter.
If the water heater was originally made for natural gas, you will need to change the jets if it has them. I cant imagine that a regulator alone would meter that accurately.


----------



## colin123 (Oct 9, 2014)

Get a gym membership at the YMCA you can shower there.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

supers05 said:


> Do you have the model number of the heater?


Was just there for 2 weeks and got the model number

Rheem
xg40t06ec36u1


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

Ordered this conversion kit


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

If you say so. $70 for that, plus more for the propane regulator and hose that you’ll need plus all of the extra effing around to get it connected and the extra hazard associated with using a portable propane tank, and then having to convert it all back again someday doesn’t seem like it’d be worth it to me.

Did you try calling the gas co to see if they could just turn on the natural gas meter that’s already there?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A water heater has a1 gas orifice, that kit has 6. Question if it is correct.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I cannot confirm if that is correct, but it certainly doesn't appear so. That is for a different type of gas valve.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

bfrabel said:


> I wouldn't worry about having gas when no one is there. If you are worried about it you can bring a crecent wrench with you and turn on the gas at the meter when you get there, and turn it off again when you leave. Or just turn the control on the water heater to "pilot" or "vacation mode" or whatever and let it keep burning.
> 
> Now that we know that your house is set up for natural gas, I agree that rigging up a bbq grill tank isn't the answer.


 
A lot of utility companies don't allow you to turn the gas meter valve on and off. Here if you do and they see it tihey will put a lock on it until a new permit is pulled and tested. I wou them if going that route.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

bfrabel said:


> If you say so. $70 for that, plus more for the propane regulator and hose that you’ll need plus all of the extra effing around to get it connected and the extra hazard associated with using a portable propane tank, and then having to convert it all back again someday doesn’t seem like it’d be worth it to me.
> 
> Did you try calling the gas co to see if they could just turn on the natural gas meter that’s already there?


Ah but a good hot shower after a long hard days work is a beautiful thing. Priceless. 

The city where it's located is a MAJOR pain in the arse to deal with. Big Cities are the worst.
If I'm not careful, they'll demand I get permits just to flush the potty. Trying to stay under the radar for now.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

supers05 said:


> I cannot confirm if that is correct, but it certainly doesn't appear so. That is for a different type of gas valve.


OK. Thanks
They have a Tech support line so I'll call them Monday to be sure.


----------

